# Mossberg duck commander shotgun



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 20, 2014)

I just saw these on line and I can not believe the auto loader is almost $1000 dollars. Has anyone seen these guns in person. There was also a pump that listed for like $850. To me this is unbelievable.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 20, 2014)

Bought my first 835 for  250 bucks. Great gun , shot it for years. But if I am gona pay that much for a gun it is gona be something different.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 20, 2014)

I know what you mean bout my first shot gun 500a 12ga for about the same in woodland camo great gun but kicked like a mule I can't believe they through a Duck Commander logo on there and raised the price that much.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jan 20, 2014)

The 935 waterfowl without the decal averages around $650 new... go figure...


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 20, 2014)

I hope they made the 935 a little lighter because my gosh they were heavy, I got one when they first hit the shelves and they felt like they weighed 30 lbs. I quickly traded it off half way through the first season of use.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 21, 2014)

Yea I don't see me paying much over a grand for a shotgun unless it starts with one of the three B's


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe I should stick a Duck Commander sticker on my 835 and see what I can get for it!!! 

BTW I have had an 835 as a backup for many years and my father still shoots it most mornings. It is a pretty dang good gun. A tad heavy up front but not bad.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe this new line of mossberg shottys will make everybodys mossbergs go up in value??????


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 21, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> Maybe I should stick a Duck Commander sticker on my 835 and see what I can get for it!!!
> 
> BTW I have had an 835 as a backup for many years and my father still shoots it most mornings. It is a pretty dang good gun. A tad heavy up front but not bad.




You know looking at the line up they didn't do anything "different" per say to the firearms.  They are just camo dipped and have a duck commander sticker.


----------



## CWbandit6 (Jan 21, 2014)

they really ruined the sport of Waterfowl. they'll put they're logo or face on anything.... at work we sell dog beds with their face on it. but a 1000 dollar shotgun with they're logo on it!!!! if somebody brings that in the blind with me in it I'm gonna have a good chuckle and be embarrassed for you.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 21, 2014)

CWbandit6 said:


> they really ruined the sport of Waterfowl. they'll put they're logo or face on anything.... at work we sell dog beds with their face on it. but a 1000 dollar shotgun with they're logo on it!!!! if somebody brings that in the blind with me in it I'm gonna have a good chuckle and be embarrassed for you.


I have a lot of respect for what Phil Robertson done going from nothing to having a big company but the way they are marketing themselves now it is making them one big joke. You would think with where they came from they would be for the common person but taking a $250 shotgun putting there logo on it and raising the price like that is just disheartening.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 21, 2014)

ChristopherA.King said:


> I have a lot of respect for what Phil Robertson done going from nothing to having a big company but the way they are marketing themselves now it is making them one big joke. You would think with where they came from they would be for the common person but taking a $250 shotgun putting there logo on it and raising the price like that is just disheartening.



Hey don't forget you get an American Flag Bandanna just like Willie's for your money.  I cracked up when I read that line in the description.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 21, 2014)

It will all pass.  Just like every fad, the market will reach a saturation point and then America will grow tired of it.  Then you can pick up one of these shotguns real cheap.


----------



## FISHANDHUNT81 (Jan 21, 2014)

I picked up a 935 this year under $600 in the matte black and did a camo wrap on it for $30. It seems a little crazy they are marking the guns up that much just because of a logo but people are going to buy them.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 21, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It will all pass.  Just like every fad, the market will reach a saturation point and then America will grow tired of it.  Then you can pick up one of these shotguns real cheap.


I think the saturation is near... I see their stuff everywhere and now the shelf is a little more full than it used to be.  (not selling "as" fast)


FISHANDHUNT81 said:


> I picked up a 935 this year under $600 in the matte black and did a camo wrap on it for $30. It seems a little crazy they are marking the guns up that much just because of a logo but people are going to buy them.


You could have had it wrapped by the experts and it still would be less than a grand.    Ill sell you a "duck commander" sticker for $200,  hey thats a deal Jack!


----------



## JohnK (Jan 21, 2014)

ChristopherA.King said:


> I have a lot of respect for what Phil Robertson done going from nothing to having a big company but the way they are marketing themselves now it is making them one big joke. You would think with where they came from they would be for the common person but taking a $250 shotgun putting there logo on it and raising the price like that is just disheartening.




I don't think Phil is marketing anything, Mossberg paid him to use his logo. He probably thinks it would be pretty lame to pay a $1000 too but some people just got more money than they need. More power to 'em.


----------



## foggycypressbassin (Jan 21, 2014)

ChristopherA.King said:


> I have a lot of respect for what Phil Robertson done going from nothing to having a big company but the way they are marketing themselves now it is making them one big joke. You would think with where they came from they would be for the common person but taking a $250 shotgun putting there logo on it and raising the price like that is just disheartening.



The duck commanders are not making the prices.. Thats Mossberg's doing.. Im sure they think the prices are crazy too but they don't care their still getting a check in the mail. I respect them there some good ole boys. But i think ill stick with my old 500 Mossberg.


----------



## across the river (Jan 21, 2014)

ChristopherA.King said:


> I have a lot of respect for what Phil Robertson done going from nothing to having a big company but the way they are marketing themselves now it is making them one big joke. You would think with where they came from they would be for the common person but taking a $250 shotgun putting there logo on it and raising the price like that is just disheartening.



They own a business.  I don't understand why everyone expects businesses to be a charity.  If a business can sell a product for $1000, they will sell it for $1000.  Besides, Mossberg is setting the price, they are just paying DC a licensing fee. It may be making them a joke to you, but it is making them money. That is the point of a business.  The guys aren't dumb.   They spent years making ducks calls and videos long before most duck hunters had even heard of them.  They had a good business before, but were able to make the jump from the hunting market to the mainstream market.  Obviously, they realize it will fade at some point, so they are branding everything they can brand while the iron is hot, so to speak.  I realize that people don't like the fact that it has made duck hunting "cool" and brought the yahoos ought of the woodwork, but anyone outside of a nun or a monk is lying if they said they would do anything different.  I would be willing to bet you don't go to work everyday out of the goodness of your heart.  Whether you like them or not you have to admire the fact that they are living the American dream.   You can't be mad at them for that.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 21, 2014)

across the river said:


> They own a business.  I don't understand why everyone expects businesses to be a charity.  If a business can sell a product for $1000, they will sell it for $1000.  Besides, Mossberg is setting the price, they are just paying DC a licensing fee. It may be making them a joke to you, but it is making them money. That is the point of a business.  The guys aren't dumb.   They spent years making ducks calls and videos long before most duck hunters had even heard of them.  They had a good business before, but were able to make the jump from the hunting market to the mainstream market.  Obviously, they realize it will fade at some point, so they are branding everything they can brand while the iron is hot, so to speak.  I realize that people don't like the fact that it has made duck hunting "cool" and brought the yahoos ought of the woodwork, but anyone outside of a nun or a monk is lying if they said they would do anything different.  I would be willing to bet you don't go to work everyday out of the goodness of your heart.  Whether you like them or not you have to admire the fact that they are living the American dream.   You can't be mad at them for that.


Nothing wrong with making money. I do not blame the Robertson's  for making money. The problem is the folks that go crazy over the stuff. I f mossberg can sell it more power to them.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 22, 2014)

It amazes me how many jealous people there are! The Duck Commander guys are pure geniuses!! They and AE have flooded the market with their brand with everything from bandaids to Zaxbys chicken!! Now they've left Benelli and went to Mossberg and Mossberg raises the prices and your upset??? I've never owned a Mossberg and this won't make me want one, but more power to them!!
I wish my name and face was as marketable as theirs!!! It wouldn't surprise me to see Willy or Phil giving graduation speeches at major Universities in the near future! When your hot your hot, and the DC boys are hot! Ride that pony while you can!
As far as bringing "newbies" in the sport, good for them!! More revenue for the hunting industry and our States!!


----------



## one hogman (Dec 30, 2015)

Mark K said:


> It amazes me how many jealous people there are! The Duck Commander guys are pure geniuses!! They and AE have flooded the market with their brand with everything from bandaids to Zaxbys chicken!! Now they've left Benelli and went to Mossberg and Mossberg raises the prices and your upset??? I've never owned a Mossberg and this won't make me want one, but more power to them!!
> I wish my name and face was as marketable as theirs!!! It wouldn't surprise me to see Willy or Phil giving graduation speeches at major Universities in the near future! When your hot your hot, and the DC boys are hot! Ride that pony while you can!
> As far as bringing "newbies" in the sport, good for them!! More revenue for the hunting industry and our States!!



I  have to agree!! BTW  I just found a Duck Comm signature series Mossberg 930  Demo from Mossberg on Gun broker for $459.00 I jumped on it The Retail is $928.00 on that gun If I don't like it I can sell it for more than I paid


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2015)

First, this isn't Phil, this is Willie.  Second, with the success of their show, they are celebrities and celebrities make money off of their name and image.  I think it is all American and great.

Like I've said before, just like any other brand, some of the stuff is junk and some of it is pretty good.  About the only thing they still make is duck calls.  The rest are marketed using their names for a fee.  They don't set the prices.

For me, I am likely not to buy it due to the logo, because I'm tired of seeing the brand.  Others opinion may vary.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 31, 2015)

2 years ago I wanted a mossberg mini super bantam 20ga for my 2 boys. The only 1 I could even find was the Duck Commander version. I looked and looked for another called every gun store within driving distance and ended up buying it for them anyway. It was $100 more than the black 1. It came with the bandana too. A week or so later the black guns were all back in stock everywhere.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 31, 2015)

all about da benjamins!!....and the DC guys are rolling in them!! I don't blame them one bit. They could put my name/face on anything if the $$ was right. Speaking of which, you guys seen the tp with Obama's face on it??


----------



## amfugl (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't know where y'all are seeing $1000 dollars for this gun. I have that gun your talking about and I paid the same as the non Duck commander 935 mag price. Maybe you should just find a new gun store.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 31, 2015)

although I do not own a Mossberg shotgun at this time , I have owned them and liked them. I think with the addition of the Duck Commander brand they are over priced and the resale value will not be that good on them when you can save money and buy the same gun with out the DC brand for allot less.


----------



## Coopersdad0614 (Dec 31, 2015)

Man you folks just like to complain. It's called capitalism and Willie could run for governor of LA right now and win. More power to em. I actually kinda like using their stuff just in spite of all you clowns that hate em so much. And I know it's not the popular opinion but in my opinion I would rather have a mossburg than any other shotgun in the world. They are dang good guns and I don't pay an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## sasmojoe (Dec 31, 2015)

I believe I read where duck commander bought out mossberg ,that's reason they left Benelli.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2016)

Coopersdad0614 said:


> Man you folks just like to complain. It's called capitalism and Willie could run for governor of LA right now and win. More power to em. I actually kinda like using their stuff just in spite of all you clowns that hate em so much. And I know it's not the popular opinion but in my opinion I would rather have a mossburg than any other shotgun in the world. They are dang good guns and I don't pay an arm and a leg for it.



You are right but I shoot black guns and I don't have a problem with making money. But if I can get the same gun that does not have the pretty camo job but does the same thing. I would not pay more unless I wanted the one that cost more. A good example is  but the Maverick model 88 or buy the model 500. Same gun will do the same thing. The model 88 can be had for about 188 bucks. The cheapest 500 runs 3 to 5 hundred bucks. That is my point. Nothing against the DC logo it's about how much money I want to stay in my pocket. That's capitalism to.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2016)

Just checked the price model 88 is 189.00
The DC model 500 is about 506.00
Now the DC model has three chokes and a high vise front sight the 88 has a gold bead. DC model 500 comes with some handy extra items. The 88 comes in black with one choke and a cardboard box.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2016)

It's all about what you want to pay.


----------



## one hogman (Jan 15, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Just checked the price model 88 is 189.00
> The DC model 500 is about 506.00
> Now the DC model has three chokes and a high vise front sight the 88 has a gold bead. DC model 500 comes with some handy extra items. The 88 comes in black with one choke and a cardboard box.



That 88 is made in CHINA


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2016)

one hogman said:


> That 88 is made in CHINA


yep so are allot of AK47S


----------



## krawlin5 (Jan 16, 2016)

500 barrels will work on 88 frame


----------

